# 2011 glory 01 vs 2011 kona operator DH



## barnbig (Apr 19, 2011)

hi guys!
can't decide whether to get the 2011 giant glory 01 or the 2011 kona operator DH, m not into upgrading stuffs, so i like to get the fully built bikes. i now ride a 2010 kona stinky six and i m very satisfied with it. i also use it for light urban and light XC, it works great. i want to get a full DH bike with lots of travel, the giant glory 01 sells here in the philippines at arnd 140,000 pesos roughly around 3,200 USD. i am sure the kona will cost less. 
thanks for all you help guys.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I think the angles on the giant are ridiculous.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Kona's suspension is old as an dinosaur. Giant has one of the best suspension systems on the market.
Giant's geo chart is not accurate. Everyone who measured HA had less than 65*. If you are not riding super steep stuff, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## barnbig (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks for the help guys.
if you have any other suggestions it is fine with me, m not that particular with brands, just want a big travel DH bike 8" travel for plushness.
and what size do you reco, m 5'10" 220lbs. inseam 31"


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

frango said:


> Kona's suspension is old as an dinosaur.QUOTE]
> 
> So is FSR, VPP, and the list goes on of single pivot bikes. I won't list the names of people who shred on these antiquated suspenion designs and they are pretty well known.
> 
> If budget is a concern, then go with the Kona. You obviously like the way your stinky six rides now so I think going with the Operator would be a good choice.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Not. Check it out the Giant Glory is cheaper than the Kona OPerator by 400.00. As for the builds, they are very similar. Giants offer the best bang for the buck as they are the largest bike frame manufacturer in the world.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

daisycutter said:


> Not. Check it out the Giant Glory is cheaper than the Kona OPerator by 400.00. As for the builds, they are very similar. Giants offer the best bang for the buck as they are the largest bike frame manufacturer in the world.


This


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

daisycutter said:


> Not. Check it out the Giant Glory is cheaper than the Kona OPerator by 400.00. As for the builds, they are very similar. Giants offer the best bang for the buck as they are the largest bike frame manufacturer in the world.


Sorry, how do you know what the cost of a Kona Operator is in the Philippines? Considering the Glory 01 in Canada is 50% more expensive than the Kona OperatorDH, I imagine it would be a much better bargain to get the Kona.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

coiler_guy said:


> Sorry, how do you know what the cost of a Kona Operator is in the Philippines? Considering the Glory 01 in Canada is 50% more expensive than the Kona OperatorDH, I imagine it would be a much better bargain to get the Kona.[/QUOTE
> 
> Reality Bites 700.00 dolars difference
> 
> ...


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

Quoting the wrong bikes. but in an attempt to stop this back and forth about the price difference I'll just bow out.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> coiler_guy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, how do you know what the cost of a Kona Operator is in the Philippines? Considering the Glory 01 in Canada is 50% more expensive than the Kona OperatorDH, I imagine it would be a much better bargain to get the Kona.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

coiler_guy said:


> So is FSR, VPP, and the list goes on of single pivot bikes. I won't list the names of people who shred on these antiquated suspenion designs and they are pretty well known.
> 
> If budget is a concern, then go with the Kona. You obviously like the way your stinky six rides now so I think going with the Operator would be a good choice.


For me, Kona has had same suspension design and system since I can remember... like 15-20 years... (no couting magic o DOPE). Almost everyone alse on the market has been pushing hard forward. Yes, I like innovations :thumbsup:


----------

